# South/West Georgia-Pre/Rut



## blkbow111 (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone seen any scraps or rubs yet?


----------



## southwestslayer (Nov 2, 2014)

Traditionally we don't start seeing pre rut til thanksgiving and the rut is normally first couple weeks after dec.


----------



## bow777 (Nov 3, 2014)

My property is full of scrapes and rubs......


----------



## Son (Nov 4, 2014)

Things usually get interesting around Thanksgiving. Meaning, bucks will sometimes respond to calling or tickling of antlers. Our rut has been showing up in December, i'm guessing this year to be sometime between Dec 10th to the 26th. Second rut to get those does missed will be in Jan, and we will miss that one cause the season will be closed.


----------



## blkbow111 (Nov 9, 2014)

Last week starting to see scraps on the edges of food plots(Randolph County)


----------

